# Hook worm dendrobates azureus



## otherside21 (Feb 26, 2012)

Hello,

Some of you may have read my last thread about one of my frogs rapidly losing weight.

It was too late and he died unfortunately. I recently got a fecal done for my remaining frog (the larger of the two) to see what the problem was.

The results came back today that he has hook worm and mites. I'm taking him to the vet on Friday for treatment, I live in the UK.

I know I have to tear down the viv and start again, but I'd like to know a bit more, I apologise if it's all been asked before but I couldn't find all the info I wanted- 
how do they get the hook worms? 
Was it something they picked up from birth?
Is there anything I can do to prevent it in the future? 
And how should I house him temporarily whilst the viv gets up and running again? 
Can plants carry it?

I'm a bit surprised about the mites as my FF have been clear of them for a while- I check regularly and spray mite spray.

I have a small, plastic travel box type thing which I put them in when I first got them but I can't help but feel it's a little small to keep him in for a few weeks. 

Should I use substrate from the same batch (but that hasn't been used in a viv yet?) I have some leftover from when I started. If I were to buy new plants, are they at risk of carrying the worms/breeding them? I have no idea.

Thanks in advance.


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

Double post deleted...


----------



## TheCoop (Oct 24, 2012)

I would honestly tare down the viv and toss everything that cant be properly cleaned .. Set up a temp or qt tub with easily disposed of substrate, "moist paper towels or Sphagnum moss". 

If these guys were raised with the parents that were infected or any other frog infected down the line there is a good chance they caught it from them..

I would also like to say sorry for your loss, its never easy..


----------



## savagesage (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry for your loss. Even though I dont have much experience in darts I do have a good amount of experience in the veterinary field. Hookworms are picked up from soil, as they tend to burrow into the skin where they survive and breed in the host. If you were using any soil which was not properly sanitized that could be the case, or as was previosly stated it could have come from other infected frogs. The mites should not be the same as what the insects would get I dont believe as they are two different species. Unfortunatly I would not know how to treat in such a small amphibian, but as others have suggested, Dispose of most things, and sanitize the crap out of others. Different pathogens react differently to different sanitization, but bleach tends to kill most. I would use a A low concentration bleach solution and soak what hard scape you would like to keep. I wish you luck in treating your little friends, and I hope I have at least been mildly helpful.


----------



## Judy S (Aug 29, 2010)

although Ed...the problem solver...has not posted lately, you might want to send a private message to him...this is just the sort of issue that he likes to address..good luck


----------



## otherside21 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks everyone for all your replies. I'll try and drop a message to Ed. I think I can safely get rid of everything from the viv apart from the coconut fiber which is attached to the walls. 

I have more substrate from the same place- but if the worms came from it I'm reluctant to use it. Although, if they don't find a host they can't live right? So, as the substrate has been away from living creatures for months, technically I could use it?

Should I contact the seller of the frogs? He is well known in the UK.


----------



## otherside21 (Feb 26, 2012)

Also, as it lives in the feces partially, should I be removing the feces immediately when I see it?

This is costing me a small fortune in the UK. The fecal alone is equiv. to $100. I dread to think what the treatment is going to cost! But I'm going to do anything I can to save this one. My pets are important to me


----------



## oldlady25715 (Nov 17, 2007)

The in-office treatment thing sounds shady. Can't they just prescribe some panacur for $20 or so? The office visit may be for the mites--I haven't had harmful mites before, just the harmless kind that tail along with fuitflies and springtails. 

Hopefully someone will correct me if i'm wrong, but I think the hook worms can be easily see under a microscope. (I get hookworms and lung worms mixed up but one of them is easy to see--they look like little snakes) Take a look at a feces yourself before you get a fecal to see what they look like. The vets I've dealt with just prescribe some Panacur for $20 or $30 and there is no in-office treatment required. Treat them with the Pancur, and if you know what the worms look like you'll at least be able to see if it looks like they're gone without having to fork up another $100 for another fecal. 

If you take this route due diligence would be to notify anyone you sell the frog to that it had hookworm and you think its gone, but haven't done an official fecal to verify.


----------



## jeffr (May 15, 2009)

Here's a pretty good link. I don't change the container every other day but every few days. 

Quarentine - The Kapok Tree


----------



## otherside21 (Feb 26, 2012)

oldlady25715 said:


> The in-office treatment thing sounds shady. Can't they just prescribe some panacur for $20 or so? The office visit may be for the mites--I haven't had harmful mites before, just the harmless kind that tail along with fuitflies and springtails.
> 
> Hopefully someone will correct me if i'm wrong, but I think the hook worms can be easily see under a microscope. (I get hookworms and lung worms mixed up but one of them is easy to see--they look like little snakes) Take a look at a feces yourself before you get a fecal to see what they look like. The vets I've dealt with just prescribe some Panacur for $20 or $30 and there is no in-office treatment required. Treat them with the Pancur, and if you know what the worms look like you'll at least be able to see if it looks like they're gone without having to fork up another $100 for another fecal.
> 
> If you take this route due diligence would be to notify anyone you sell the frog to that it had hookworm and you think its gone, but haven't done an official fecal to verify.



Thanks for your advice, unfortunately I live in the UK and I don't think Panacur is available over here. I'm going to call the vet tomorrow and ask about getting hold of panacur but I'm doubtful it will happen! Dart frogs are a much smaller business over here, I have struggled finding supplies, vets etc. The vet I'm going to is a specialist (only in exotics, not in amphibians) and it's an hour away from home. 

That's a good idea to look at the fecals myself. I'm pretty sure I'll need a microscope of magnifier or something. I'll investigate. Thank you.


----------



## calz (Feb 18, 2013)

otherside21 said:


> Thanks for your advice, unfortunately I live in the UK and I don't think Panacur is available over here.


Hi, sorry for your loss. I do know Panacur is available in the UK. 

Fertilisers & Feeds Price List
4th one down. 

I think that the in house pets at home vets have some reptile/amphib specialists, at least i think they do in the Southampton branch. being a large chain, they should have one amphib specialist on their books and they could put you in contact with one. 

Peace out.


----------



## shockingelk (May 14, 2008)

You might want to scan this thread about Panacur before obtaining some, maybe searching for other threads more directly representing treatments for the parasites you're dealing with:
http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/ge...tment/61798-truth-about-panacur-2-0-a-15.html

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD


----------



## otherside21 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thank you everyone for your advice. The vet prescribed ivermectin, watered down, as he said that panacur wouldn't deal with the mites and also that it may create issues with immune system or something? Anyway, he persuaded me. 

Cerulean has had one treatment and seems ok, he's a little more docile than before, he goes in his pool of water a lot (vet said his skin may be irritable). He's still eating which is good. Sometimes he looks ill, sometimes he looks fine. Guess I'll just have to wait and see how it goes.


----------



## stu&shaz (Nov 19, 2009)

Sorry about your little friend kiddo.Good luck with the other little fella your trying your best for 

Mate I can't help much on the meds front,I can offer you this,Tesco do a tub around £3/350 its made by wham.I use these to QT and rear tincs in.Cut a couple of holes with a hole saw around the 6cm mark diagonally opposite,trim sharp edges with a sharp stanley knife. Grab some type 30#mesh in stainless steel from the mesh company and secure over the holes mesh outside then silicone inside and out ,so no sharp edges anywhere(both for you and the frogs).
Oh put some big leaved plants in there,it seems to settle tincs more than co co hides ect,no logic just what i'm slowly learning.
Tub size roughly 42x32.5 across the lid 26 high measured in CM
Can i ask a favour of you what species are the mites? This is the first time I've come across mites being a problem,I think,I'm curious to know more,even moreso with you being in blighty aswell.

Thanks and goodluck


----------



## otherside21 (Feb 26, 2012)

Thanks for the advice stu&shaz. The vet didn't say which species the mites were. I will try and find out.

Cerulean's still alive though which I'm really pleased about. I'm sending another fecal soon so we'll see if that's got rid of the problem.


----------

